# Recipe key to good rubs.



## ammaturesmoker (Mar 13, 2017)

Just follow the key. I got this from an old BBQ chef that died fishing off the coast of California. A wale literally capsized hi boat. I am giving this out of spite. I went to a food truck night in downtown the other night and ran into a guy there that had tri-tips on a Santa Maria grill. I said I thought his Santa Maria grill was nice and the red oak was perfect. He then said to me "why you gotta give away my secrets man....this is my niche". My response was I told him it wasn't a secret. I have cooked on red oak, oak for years. I told him I prefer apple on my tri-tip. He then said he uses a special rub recipe. I told him I follow the "key" as many other BBQ pit masters follow. He said I shouldn't give that out because others would be doing this. So out of spite to the SOB....here you guys go.

Rub Recipe Map:

For Classic Texas Brisket and basic Tri-Tip Start with

1 part black pepper

1 part kosher salt

For Santa Maria Tri-Tip and beef ribs ADD

1 smidge coarse garlic powder

1 smidge coarse onion powder

For South West Style Brisket, Tri-Tip, and Beef Ribs ADD

1 smidge ancho chili powder

1 pinch of chipotle powder

For Pork Butt ADD

2 smidges of Smoked paprika

1 smidge dry mustard

For chicken and Southern Style (Big and Bad) Brisket, Beef Ribs and Tri-Tip ADD

1 Part black pepper

1 Part brown sugar

For Pork Ribs ADD

1 Add more brown sugar (Pork Ribs)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for the "KEY"!

Al


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Mar 13, 2017)

It's one of the X/cross from west coast to SW to Texas...to Memphis. Where is the KC in all of this? The old man said KC is a sauce style and they wouldn't know a good rub from their ass. LOL....I have to agree.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2017)

Wow, the food truck guy was pretty rude. But if he thinks burning Red Oak and using SPOG on Santa Maria Tri-Tip is some original idea or trade secret...He is Nuts!!! I have many rub recipes but ALL have evolved from the SPOG that my Dad taught me to use and his father before that. SPOG is hundreds of years old in Europe. Wood choice? It's all based on what's available and common. Red Oak in Cali, Post Oak and Mesquite in Texas, Hickory in the Carolinas, Alder in the PNW and Apple,,Cherry and Maple in the Northeastern states. Thanks for laying out your tweaks all in one place. This will help newbies get started...JJ


----------

